# Cane Creek Drop V levers arrived



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

My new Cane Creek Drop V arrived today. Thought I post some pics of these since they isn't much info on them online yet.

Gonna run these with Kelly Take Offs and the Direct Curve5 linear brakes for my Tricross build.

Shapewise, they're a bit different from the regular road Cane Crek drop levers. As a matter of fact, they look very similar to the levers on the Specialized Single Tricross, minus the lizard texture on the hoods.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

that's the thing along with the lever?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

thats what i was wondering as well


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

Those would be the Kelly take offs he mentioned in the first post.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting... never seem this before. Google yields:


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Kelly Take Offs. 
https://www.kellybike.com/2nd_xtra_takeoff.html

Old school product by now. Kelly shut down and is selling these leftover bits online here and there.


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

*drop v?*

I'm assuming these levers are for use with v brakes?

Rich


----------



## singlering (Feb 19, 2006)

From what I heard the Pauls set up works better than kelly's. Looks a lot better too.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

singlering said:


> From what I heard the Pauls set up works better than kelly's. Looks a lot better too.


Matched with a low normal RD, the Kelly's are much more functional. I would take that set-up over Thumbies for racing, but I would probably jack my bars up a bit and use bar ends befor either.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

singlering said:


> From what I heard the Pauls set up works better than kelly's. Looks a lot better too.



Not for me. Go Kelly


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

rich caramadre said:


> I'm assuming these levers are for use with v brakes?


Yes, these are made for v-brakes. Nice quality build on these. The hood area is more substantial and wide, more comfortable compared to the old v-brake levers that Dia Compe used to make, the 287V.

Pairing up the levers with the Direct Curve 5 brakes.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

law said:


> Not for me. Go Kelly


Law, I am setting up my Kelly's with thumbie shifters like your setup. Thanks for sharing pics of your ride on that one thread, helped me sort out my Kelly's.


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I have the dia-comps on my comuting bike and they are skinny and not so comfy.

Rich


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of Kelly Take Offs, even though I have no need for them right now. I'm thinking that when the Sora shifters on my Jake wear out and I can pull the cash together, I'll turn that bike into a 1x9 with a DT shifter on the Kelly, and build up a second bike with NOS 9-speed Ultegra/105 brifters. The Kona will then be my main commuter, and backup CX bike, and will be able to swap wheels between them with no problems.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

same as RL520?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> same as RL520?


Sure looks like it. Didn't know about these, would've preferred these over the Cane Creek's lizard texture hood 

Good to know that v-brake drop levers are back in business in again. Was bummed when the Dia Compe 287v got the axe. Hunted high and low for used ones on eBay and here.

Explains the levers on the Tricross Single.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I have tektro R200a - again identical looking to the CC levers, except for the hood texture.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

meat tooth paste said:


> Law, I am setting up my Kelly's with thumbie shifters like your setup. Thanks for sharing pics of your ride on that one thread, helped me sort out my Kelly's.



Thanks:thumbsup: 

I should keep quiet about the Kellys though. I need to pick up at least one more set. I don't want them to run out before I get around to it.


----------

